# How did your labour start?



## OctBebe

I feel so stupid now just sitting here waiting for it to start, it could be hours it could be days. The house is spotless and it is raining heavily outside I can't go for a walk.

How did your labour start? What were you doing? Did your waters break?

I'm thinking just sitting here isn't helping. But its all up to my body and my hormones to start a little 'dance' to kick things off.

*sigh*


----------



## Nyn

With ds2 I went for a nice long slightly energetic walk. By the end I was having contractions... got on my ball at home and kept bouncing... it picked up from there! x


----------



## justforsakeit

heard a "cracking" sound down my back in the middle of the night that woke me up, stood up and lo and behold my waters broke!


----------



## Jaysmummy

With my first I was induced so that doesn't count :haha:

But with my second, I woke up at around 5am feeling like I really needed the loo. They increased to like period type pains. I walked my DD to school having pains every 5 mins or so, got home to find I'd had a show and off to the hospital I went.

He was born a couple of hours later

xx


----------



## XJessicaX

I had frequent braxton hicks from week 20. I ignored them and was told I had an irritable uterus! Week 39 rolled around and I started feeling a slight pain at the base of my bump with each braxton hick, ignored it for several hours until it became painful and then realised that it was the start of labour. Contractions started at 5 minutes annoyingly and baby ws back to back...so was a loooong painful labour!


----------



## mummymarsh

i was in bed 5 days overdue 10pm i started getting contractions but i wasnt sure so i timed them for an hour and 10mins apart and so it had begun :) 18 hours later lilly marsh was born xxx


----------



## pink111706

i had been shopping all day then at 10.30pm started having pains went to the hospital the next day at 12pm and was 5cm and was kept in my waters had to be broke my son was then born at 6.44pm.


----------



## mummymarsh

ahh yes my waters were broken too to try speed things up xxx


----------



## nicki01

Heard a crack, 50p sized wet patch and the contractions hit me thick and fast. Charlie was born 4hours and 15 mins later! i had a hot bath (well not super hot) but hot and thats what started it for me!


----------



## Taylorr

I was bouncing on my ball and my waters broke x


----------



## laura6914

had a sweep on the thursday. 
Contractions started friday morning but everything stopped by the afternoon.
Had sex Friday night (im sure this helped ;) )
Woke up 6:30 saturday morning with BAD period pains, stood up and my waters broke. 16 hours later my son was born :)


----------



## GemmaLeanne

i was having mild contractions for a few days went to bed that night thinking nothing would happen and 2am i coughed mid sleep and i woke myself up, i thought id peed a little lol went to the toilet there was pink water in my undies i just thought it was the start of a show or something as i was clueless, lay back down i felt a strong contraction and i felt another gush and i just knew it was my waters. from then on it was thick and heavy contractions :) my DD was born 17 hours later x


----------



## OctBebe

Great to read all the diffrent ways it starts :)


----------



## Rmar

I had a show on the Saturday morning although I wasn't sure what it was. It wasn't particularly mucusy, just a clump of something. Saturday night, DH and I DTD and I felt a trickle about 15 minutes later. I ignored it and put a towel between my legs. A few minutes after, I started feeling little niggles. After a few, I timed them and they were coming every 6-7 minutes. Slept through about 50 minutes of them and then got up knowing that something was happening. DD was born at 2pm on the Sunday.


----------



## missZOEEx

I had absolutely NO signs of labor until around 3am one morning I got up to use the bathroom and had my bloody show. I was 39 weeks, so definitely didn't think it was the start of anything serious. When I got back into bed I felt my first contraction. My son was born 20 hours later. :)


----------



## onlyme

I had a show at lunch then period type cramps that evening that got stronger and stronger. My waters didn't go until a few minutes before birth.


----------



## teal

I had absolutely no signs until my waters broke. 6.5 hours later my little boy was born xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Both mine started first thing in the morning, I was awoken with contractions. With my daughter I had had a couple of sweeps, the most recent before I went into labour, being 1.5 days before. My son's was completely spontaneous, right on his due date. I had no waters breaking with either of them, for both, my waters went right before they arrived.


----------



## bassdesire

We went walking and walking and walking--5 miles or so. That night I felt contractions, but I took a bath with some nice candles lit and music--I ignored the labor and went to sleep. I woke up at 4 or 5 in the morning and my husband starting timing them. Called the doula at 7 ish, went to the hospital at 9. I was 9 CM but baby didn't come out until 2:30. 12 minutes of pushing, but a stalled labor there at the end.


----------



## Misstopmarx

I had a sweep about 12 hours before i went into labour... I had no signs of my labour starting prior to my waters going. I was lying in bed and i heard a big pop noise so i sat up and me andthe bed were drenched... Nice lol


----------



## katnav

Was losing my plug most of the Saturday. Sunday morning at 3am woke up and went to the loo, had a show. Stayed up and contractions started half hour later, came thick and fast. 7 hours later LO was born.


----------

